# Commentary on 1 Corinthians



## James Swan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a detailed exegetical Reformed commentary on 1 Corinthians. I'm looking for something with excessive detail and tedium, similar to the World commentary series. 

Any Recommendations?


----------



## Zork (Feb 20, 2012)

James Swan said:


> I'm looking for a detailed exegetical Reformed commentary on 1 Corinthians. I'm looking for something with excessive detail and tedium, similar to the World commentary series.
> 
> Any Recommendations?



Hope this helps.
Top 5 Commentaries on the Book of 1 Corinthians
Top 5 Commentaries on the Book of 1 Corinthians by Keith Mathison | Ligonier Ministries Blog

or you can try Mathew Henry
Matthew Henry's Complete Commentary on the Bible
Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible [Volume Index] - Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Hodge is becoming one of my favorite commentators. I'm reading his commentary on Romans, and love how in-depth he goes into both the grammatical and the theological substance of the text. He's also very good at presenting potential alternate views to passages, and demonstrating why those views are either flat out wrong or less likely. 

Hodge is a definite two thumbs up! Just make sure you take your time reading him!


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 20, 2012)

Lenski is exegetical but I would not call him tedious.


----------



## Mathetes (Feb 20, 2012)

Thiselton's commentary might be what you're looking for:

Amazon.com: The First Epistle to the Corinthians (New International Greek Testament Commentary) (9780802824493): Anthony C. Thiselton, I. Howard Marshall, Donald Alfred Hagner: Books

If nothing else, amazon lets you take a look at the contents and see if it's to your liking.


----------



## KMK (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is Greenbaggins' recommendations from 2006:



> Lots of good stuff here. First-rate: Thiselton, Garland, Barrett, Fee, Hodge, Collins, Naylor Second-rate: Blomberg, Clark, Conzelman, Godet, Hays, Robertson/Plummer, Sampley, Thrall, Bruce, Luther Forthcoming: Belleville (WBC), Ellis (ICC), Rosner/Ciampa (PNTC), Verbrugge (EBC rev.) Conservative: Thiselton, Garland, Fee (though with one bad lapse), Hodge, Naylor, Blomberg, Clark, Godet, Bruce, Luther Moderate: Barrett, Collins, Hays, Robertson/Plummer, Thrall, Sampley Liberal: Conzelmann Of the forthcoming commentaries, Belleville will be fairly conservative, Ellis should be moderate to conservative, Rosner/Ciampa should be conservative, and Verbrugge will be conservative.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's all of Calvin's Commentaries online...

Calvin's Commentaries

Blessings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 20, 2012)

James Swan said:


> similar to the World commentary series.



"World" or "Word"?


----------



## James Swan (Feb 20, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> James Swan said:
> 
> 
> > similar to the World commentary series.
> ...



Sorry... "Word". Typed that one quick this morning.

I'm interested is the sort of tedium that the Word commentary usually includes (There volume is not published yet). That is, i'm looking for those commentaries that focus on the monro details, and also note the particular way the text has been used by the church through the centuries.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Feb 20, 2012)

How about the NICNT series witrh Gorden Fee on 1 Corinthians?







In Christ


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 20, 2012)

James Swan said:


> the particular way the text has been used by the church through the centuries



BibleWorks 9 provides Schaff's _EARLY CHURCH FATHERS_ with citations of the ECF on the verses.


----------



## James Swan (Feb 20, 2012)

Craig.Scott said:


> How about the NICNT series witrh Gorden Fee on 1 Corinthians?
> In Christ



Thanks, I'll look into that one.


----------

